# honda element??



## babybirkel (Apr 1, 2009)

nak

we have a 5 month old and we're thinking it's time to get a more family-friendly vehicle. we are considering a honda element. anyone have one?? what do you think in terms of convenience, safety, etc? do you love it, hate it, why?

if this isn't the right forum, pls move...and apologies.

tia!


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

We have an Element and with a bucket, putting the carseat in was no problem. However, now we are using a convertible seat and it is EXTREMELY difficult to get DS2 (rear-facing) into his seat. I have to climb in bent over at the waist from the opposite side carrying my 23+ pound DS in front of me. It's a second car for us so not something I have to do everyday thankfully. Other than that we love it.


----------



## babybirkel (Apr 1, 2009)

ah...well my son is out of his bucket and in his rear-facing convertible seat right now...and weighs almost 20 lbs. so that sounds like the element won't work too well.

thanks for replying!! looks like we'll look for something else.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree...the Element is awful for a kid in a rear facing seat. My mom has one with a car seat in it for my dd and my nephew when they ride in there. It is really hard to get in and out, plus it has the 'suicide' doors on it so you can ONLY access the back seat if the front door is open. Meaning if the seat is on the passenger side, and you're in the front passenger seat but need to get to the back, the driver would have to get out, open their door, and then you could get in. Major PITA.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

We visited some friends with an Element when DS1 was just about to turn 2, and was still rear-facing. I don't remember having any particular trouble getting his Marathon installed, or getting him into it.

What *was* a PITA is that it's a four-seat car! We were visiting a couple with our three-person family, and going anywhere was a big ol' pain in the butt because we couldn't all get in their vehicle. The Element is not exactly "family friendly," it's cargo-friendly. We can carry more people in our Honda Accord; more than once, when DS1 was our only, we had an adult on either side of his carseat in the back. Not comfy, but at least possible!

If you don't expect your family to get any bigger anytime soon, a Civic or Accord sedan (or comparable) is plenty. If you think you'll be expanding to two or more in the near future, a Pilot or Odyssey would be more appropriate. (We're still doing the Accord with two, but we can't take anyone outside our family along when we're all in the car; the center seat isn't big enough for a whole person. Maybe a skinny teenager.) I also really, really wish that Honda would make a competitor to the Mazda 5. I don't want a Mazda, but that's EXACTLY the form of car I want!


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Bumping ... just wondered what anyone else thought. We've currently got two Honda crv's and are thinking of replacing one w/an Element. We've got two kids. I didn't realize that there were only four seats though in the Element. That middle seat in the back has come in handy.

Liz


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I woudl never buy a 4 seater car for a family of four...I'd be looking to size up, not down..kids have friends, and want their friends to be able to play over/sleep over, go to the mall/library/soccer class, etc together..can't do it in a four seater..even a 5 seater is tough if 3 kids all need carseats...how about a nice mazda 5?


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

We had an Element and loved it. In fact, when our lease was up last August/September, we were just going to replace it with another Element. Surprise, surprise. Pregnant with baby number 3. The best feature was the fact the interior was waterproof. I'd love to find a big family car with that feature. We replaced it with a Pilot and I bought a Spectra for my commute to work car.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I liked the Element as a single person/young couple but don't think it's a family vehicle. It's great for hauling sporting equipment and water toys, and for camping, and for up to 4 people. DD is only 1 (and an only child so far) but we have used all 5 seats in our little mazda many, many times already. Grandparents, friends, etc. We're looking into a minivan now.

I do love the idea of the waterproof/wipe clean interior and wish that there were minivans that had that!


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes, we quit looking at the Element due to the 4 person seating. I was attracted to the washable interior but the 4 person seating is ridiculous. DH already has a Porsche 928 that only seats 4 (well, assuming 2 of the 4 are very tiny!) and we can't even all fit in it since we are a family of 5.

And OT of the safety issue but since we're talking about it, can someone please explain why those doors are called "suicide doors"???


----------

